# Fun Pocket Target



## Charles

I have been working on some targets that are more fun to shoot, in part to alleviate the inevitable boredom that sets in. I will only describe one here, as it is very simple. I call it a pocket target. In part I got the inspiration from the discussions on the forum about shooting through the hole in a CD.

I have been shooting at tagets made from leather. They make a nice smack when hit, and jump around a bit. But they are basically indestructable. Some of them I made as a loop, which results in a target that is 2 layers thick ... I wanted to be able to just run a wire through the loop so the target would spin a bit when hit. One of the pieces I used had a metal snap in the middle, which I used as an aiming point. After a few shots, I knocked the snap off, but I kept shooting at the hole. When I went to look at my catch box, I noticed that some of the ammo had gone through the hole and was caught between the two layers of leather. AH HA! So here is my new target.

I have been collecting old leather clothes from second hand stores for several years. Womens skirts and pants often have very nice colors. I decided on red for the front of the target and black for the back. If you do not have black, you could easily use a permanent felt tip pen to dye the back part of the target.

I began by cutting out two squares of leather, in my case 3.5 inches (8.8 cm) per side. I found the center of the red piece and cut a hole about half an inch (13 mm) in diameter, as that is about the size of the hole in the middle of a CD. Here are the pieces:










Then I used my trusty sewing machine and some good nylon carpet thread to sew the two together. I also punched a couple of holes in the corners so I could hang it. I left the top of the pouch open to make it easier to retrieve captured ammo.










And here it is hanging in my back stop.










In use, I aim for the black dot. If I hit the dot, the ball gets captured in the pocket. Here is a photo of success!










So it is sort of like shooting for the hole in a CD, but without all the mess! Just stand back and take 10 shots or so. Whenever you hit the leather target, you get the smack and the target jumps. But it is not easy to tell when you have actually hit the dot. However, after your 10 shots (or whatever), just check the pocket to see how you did.

For me, this has been an interesting variant on just plunking away at a static target. And anything which adds interest, helps to keep me shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AHA

[sub]That is a very good idea, I am off to make one right now! What thickness of leather are you using?[/sub]


----------



## Hrawk

Great little target Charles !


----------



## Knoll

Have to give it a try.


----------



## Charles

AHA said:


> [sub]That is a very good idea, I am off to make one right now! What thickness of leather are you using?[/sub]


Well, I am not sure how to measure the thickness. The front piece can be very thin stuff, as it is backed up. The back piece should probably be a bit thicker than the split hide now used in jackets ... maybe more like what you make pouches out of. If it is too thin and you are using fast bands, you might actually put a hole in it. However, you do want the back piece to be flexible so that the ammo will be captured and not just bounce back through the hole!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AHA

Thanks, I will hopefully have one made by tomorrow


----------



## Charles

I noticed that after using mine for a while, I ceased to be catching any balls. I did not believe my shooting had deteriorated that much, and I surmised that the two layers of leather were beginning to stick together. So I dropped a few balls down into the bottom of the pouch to separate the front from the back a bit. And hey, presto, it was catching balls again!

Sooo, here is a little hint ... put a few balls into the bottom of the pouch before you start ... count them so you can tell when you catch more from your shooting.

Have fun!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

This is rad. I think I'll try it with a segment of carpet as the backstop and maybe some tough nylon from and old suitcase for the front, as I haven't the leather to spare. But MAN! This will be fun!

For your sticking issue, maybe put some pencils down the side and tape or glue them in place to help keep the layers apart? Less confusion for the counting xD

-Bob


----------



## hawk2009

I like that Charles very good


----------



## Charles

O.K. Guys ... I am having a good laugh at myself. I was shooting at this a bit more, and I found that by "cleverly" not sewing the top of the pouch, I am actually knocking the balls out of the pouch!!! So after a few shots, I have knocked all of the balls out that I originally put in there! Hmmmm ... since the balls are disappearing, does that mean I have created a black hole?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hole

So this little target needs some more tweaking. I am going to stitch up the top, which will make it more inconvenient to get the balls out ... but it might work better. I will keep you posted.

Cheers ..... Charles (What a BONE HEAD!)


----------



## Knoll

Sew just partially closed?


----------



## Dayhiker

Whatever . . .this is a tres cool idea, Charles. You have a fertile mind.


----------



## Charles

Well, the quick partial solution was to stitch up the top. The thing now catches balls. But I can still knock some out through the hole if I hit it just right. The balls are actually easy to squirt out between the layers of leather using your fingers. Ah, well ... you could shoot one, then check to see if you caught it, then shoot another, etc. But to me that is a pain.

Of course another option is to make the target quite a bit longer at the bottom so the caught ammo can fall down deep and be harder to bounce out with another shot. But I like the idea of keeping the overall target size sort of small.

My wee pea brain has in mind a slightly more complicated design which should work better. But I am going out to dinner at a friend's house tonight, so I will not be able to get at it right away. Perhaps tomorrow.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Knoll

Target reminds me of those old little change purses. You squeezed the top to open. Release squeeze and they popped back shut.
Hmmmmmmm ... trip to Goodwill may be in offing.


----------



## Charles

SUCCESS!!!! All right, I am catching and retaining balls again! I know that sounds smutty, but you know what I mean. The problem is that I made my original too small ... that is, the pocket was not deep enough. I did not want to waste the leather I used in the original, so I just took it apart. I then added some more leather to the bottom to make the target twice as long as it was before. While I had it apart, I noted that the hole was getting a bit frayed, so I reinforced it by stitching another piece of leather to the back of it, sewing round and round. Then I recut the hole in the reinforcement. Here is what it looks like:










The brown part is what I added to the bottom. As stated, I opened up the original target, and stitched one end of the brown to the red and the other end of the brown to the black, then stitched up the sides again. Now when a ball goes through the hole, it drops down into the deep pocket and is not likely to be dislodged by further shots. Also, the red with the black center still makes a good target. If you shoot low, you will still get a smack when you hit the brown part, but at least you will not knock out the contents. To empty it, I just squeeze the sides and tip it up so the balls run out the hole.

Pardon my poor stitching there in the middle ... the bobin was running out of thread, and the bobin tension was not constant.

If you were not the dolt that I am, you could make this out of one piece of leather about 14 inches long and 3.5 inches wide. Just put the hole centered at about 1.75 inches from one end, fold the piece in half, and stitch around the edges. Can't think of a better use for that old leather coat or leather skirt you have hanging in your closet!

I am having a lot of fun with this target, and it really sharpens up your shooting. Give it a try!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert

Charles said:


> I have been working on some targets that are more fun to shoot, in part to alleviate the inevitable boredom that sets in. I will only describe one here, as it is very simple. I call it a pocket target. In part I got the inspiration from the discussions on the forum about shooting through the hole in a CD.
> 
> I have been shooting at tagets made from leather. They make a nice smack when hit, and jump around a bit. But they are basically indestructable. Some of them I made as a loop, which results in a target that is 2 layers thick ... I wanted to be able to just run a wire through the loop so the target would spin a bit when hit. One of the pieces I used had a metal snap in the middle, which I used as an aiming point. After a few shots, I knocked the snap off, but I kept shooting at the hole. When I went to look at my catch box, I noticed that some of the ammo had gone through the hole and was caught between the two layers of leather. AH HA! So here is my new target.
> 
> I have been collecting old leather clothes from second hand stores for several years. Womens skirts and pants often have very nice colors. I decided on red for the front of the target and black for the back. If you do not have black, you could easily use a permanent felt tip pen to dye the back part of the target.
> 
> I began by cutting out two squares of leather, in my case 3.5 inches (8.8 cm) per side. I found the center of the red piece and cut a hole about half an inch (13 mm) in diameter, as that is about the size of the hole in the middle of a CD. Here are the pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I used my trusty sewing machine and some good nylon carpet thread to sew the two together. I also punched a couple of holes in the corners so I could hang it. I left the top of the pouch open to make it easier to retrieve captured ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is hanging in my back stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In use, I aim for the black dot. If I hit the dot, the ball gets captured in the pocket. Here is a photo of success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is sort of like shooting for the hole in a CD, but without all the mess! Just stand back and take 10 shots or so. Whenever you hit the leather target, you get the smack and the target jumps. But it is not easy to tell when you have actually hit the dot. However, after your 10 shots (or whatever), just check the pocket to see how you did.
> 
> For me, this has been an interesting variant on just plunking away at a static target. And anything which adds interest, helps to keep me shooting.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


love this idea! back to the drawing board, it never ends hahaha


----------



## m2rd

Great idea I think I will have to make me one.

Thanks

MIKE


----------



## philly

Thinking outside the ( catchbox ) good one Charles, I like that, can't sew myself, wonder if Velcro would stay closed on impact? Your thoughts?
Philly


----------



## Charles

philly said:


> Thinking outside the ( catchbox ) good one Charles, I like that, can't sew myself, wonder if Velcro would stay closed on impact? Your thoughts?
> Philly


Hey Philly,

I really doubt that velcroe would hold. If you were shooting BBs, it might. But I have been shooting 3/8 inch lead, and that stuff packs quite a punch. You could punch and lace it, if you are into leather work. Or, use a leather stitching tool like the following:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=50700&cat=1,43456,50700

I have been using my pocket target quite a bit lately, and I am getting 2 to 4 shots in the pocket per 10 shots fired at 5 meters. I ain't Bill Hays or Hawk, but I am improving!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rockape66

_Hey, Charles, how about sewing a welt into your pouch? Just another layer of leather just around the stitching. Then instead of holes at the corners for hanging; punch two holes close to the center. Run your hang cord loose through both holes. This might hold the pouch closed, but be easy to open along the cord to empty the pouch._


----------



## Charles

Rockape66 said:


> _Hey, Charles, how about sewing a welt into your pouch? Just another layer of leather just around the stitching. Then instead of holes at the corners for hanging; punch two holes close to the center. Run your hang cord loose through both holes. This might hold the pouch closed, but be easy to open along the cord to empty the pouch._


No doubt your suggesiton would work fine, as long as the hanging points are far enough apart to keep the target facing the shooter. I have found that just pressing the sides in makes a trough right to the hole, and the captured balls run right out. I believe the important aspect for keeping the balls in the pouch is the deeper pocket below the hole. I am shooting lead ammo at a pretty good clip, so there is a lot of energy that the target must absorb.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## amacnaughtan

That is a great idea Charles!!! I am going to give it a whirl!!!!


----------



## newconvert

as soon as i get the right materials i am going to make one, this i genius idea!


----------



## cheese

im gonna make one right know,thanks for the idea, i never thought of that!


----------



## cheese

how bout putting a button on the top so it stays closed with shooting and can be opened to take out ammo.


----------



## Charles

My worry about a button is that with my shooting, I will eventually hit the button and that will be the end of it! I have shot metal snaps off of leather targets. There is a lot of energy in that moving ammo, and it will mess up most anything there after a few hits. BUT, I have not tried a button myself ... this is all armchair reasoning. If you want to try it, by all means do so and let us know how it works. As I said earlier, I find that if I pinch the side of the target, it makes a trough and the balls will just run right out of the hole.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## cheese

i just made one yesturday,ill test it today.i forgot to put a button but i meant something like this http://www.squidoo.com/button_knots


----------



## Charles

cheese said:


> i just made one yesturday,ill test it today.i forgot to put a button but i meant something like this http://www.squidoo.com/button_knots


That looks like it might hold up! Keep us posted.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Stephen

I'm thinking that maybe a zipper on top would do well. But of course you might shoot that to pieces too.


----------



## Greavous

Thank you, Sir!

I recover leather steering wheels for a living these days and have more leather scraps than one should have. After reading about your target idea I set aside what I was supposed to be doing and knocked up one to shoot at. Couldnt find my red leather so I used some bright yellow marine vinyl for contrast. I hope the aim small concept works for me as my next step will be to build a side of a barn to hang my new target in front of.


----------



## Charles

Good job!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## flipgun

Hello Charles, I might suggest that instead of string through the corner holes that you loop some rubber bands and tie the mounting string to them. I've done that to one of my leather targets and it jumps like crazy.


----------



## Charles

I often hang my targets from rubber bands, more to absorb the impact than anything else. I find the bouncing does not last very long, and the target is always still by the time I take the next shot. But maybe I am just slow ... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury

Charles said:


> O.K. Guys ... I am having a good laugh at myself. I was shooting at this a bit more, and I found that by "cleverly" not sewing the top of the pouch, I am actually knocking the balls out of the pouch!!! So after a few shots, I have knocked all of the balls out that I originally put in there! Hmmmm ... since the balls are disappearing, does that mean I have created a black hole?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_holeSo this little target needs some more tweaking. I am going to stitch up the top, which will make it more inconvenient to get the balls out ... but it might work better. I will keep you posted.Cheers ..... Charles (What a BONE HEAD!)


This may or may not work but if you fold the top over about 10-20 mm and then put just a couple of stitches on each side so it will hold the fold down at rest, you may be able to still open the top when you wish and still keep the successful shots inside while shooting. Just a thought.


----------



## Charles

SmilingFury said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. Guys ... I am having a good laugh at myself. I was shooting at this a bit more, and I found that by "cleverly" not sewing the top of the pouch, I am actually knocking the balls out of the pouch!!! So after a few shots, I have knocked all of the balls out that I originally put in there! Hmmmm ... since the balls are disappearing, does that mean I have created a black hole?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_holeSo this little target needs some more tweaking. I am going to stitch up the top, which will make it more inconvenient to get the balls out ... but it might work better. I will keep you posted.Cheers ..... Charles (What a BONE HEAD!)
> 
> 
> 
> This may or may not work but if you fold the top over about 10-20 mm and then put just a couple of stitches on each side so it will hold the fold down at rest, you may be able to still open the top when you wish and still keep the successful shots inside while shooting. Just a thought.
Click to expand...

Give it a try and let us know how it works.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury

Charles said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. Guys ... I am having a good laugh at myself. I was shooting at this a bit more, and I found that by "cleverly" not sewing the top of the pouch, I am actually knocking the balls out of the pouch!!! So after a few shots, I have knocked all of the balls out that I originally put in there! Hmmmm ... since the balls are disappearing, does that mean I have created a black hole?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_holeSo this little target needs some more tweaking. I am going to stitch up the top, which will make it more inconvenient to get the balls out ... but it might work better. I will keep you posted.Cheers ..... Charles (What a BONE HEAD!)
> 
> 
> 
> This may or may not work but if you fold the top over about 10-20 mm and then put just a couple of stitches on each side so it will hold the fold down at rest, you may be able to still open the top when you wish and still keep the successful shots inside while shooting. Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a try and let us know how it works.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
Click to expand...

I would but my leather is for pouches.haha. And I still like the clanck I hear from the cans I shoot at. The boredom has not knocked at my door just yet with the conventional targets. Sorry if my two cents seemed overbearing. Good luck with your target.
Be well,
SF
P.s.: I did not intend to come off as a know-it-all. I just had a pair of pants with a cargo pocket that worked this way without an external fastener, just an overlap.


----------



## Charles

No problem ... I appreciate suggestions from others, but just do not have the time to try everything myself.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Haze

I would just stitch some velcro in. Keep it shut and tear it open when needed. Although I get that Charles can't do everything himself. Anyone else who wants to make one of these targets could try this though. I'm new so I'm just shooting cans.


----------



## matthiasdaues

Charles said:


> I have been working on some targets that are more fun to shoot, in part to alleviate the inevitable boredom that sets in. I will only describe one here, as it is very simple. I call it a pocket target. In part I got the inspiration from the discussions on the forum about shooting through the hole in a CD.
> 
> I have been shooting at tagets made from leather. They make a nice smack when hit, and jump around a bit. But they are basically indestructable. Some of them I made as a loop, which results in a target that is 2 layers thick ... I wanted to be able to just run a wire through the loop so the target would spin a bit when hit. One of the pieces I used had a metal snap in the middle, which I used as an aiming point. After a few shots, I knocked the snap off, but I kept shooting at the hole. When I went to look at my catch box, I noticed that some of the ammo had gone through the hole and was caught between the two layers of leather. AH HA! So here is my new target.
> 
> I have been collecting old leather clothes from second hand stores for several years. Womens skirts and pants often have very nice colors. I decided on red for the front of the target and black for the back. If you do not have black, you could easily use a permanent felt tip pen to dye the back part of the target.
> 
> I began by cutting out two squares of leather, in my case 3.5 inches (8.8 cm) per side. I found the center of the red piece and cut a hole about half an inch (13 mm) in diameter, as that is about the size of the hole in the middle of a CD. Here are the pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I used my trusty sewing machine and some good nylon carpet thread to sew the two together. I also punched a couple of holes in the corners so I could hang it. I left the top of the pouch open to make it easier to retrieve captured ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is hanging in my back stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In use, I aim for the black dot. If I hit the dot, the ball gets captured in the pocket. Here is a photo of success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is sort of like shooting for the hole in a CD, but without all the mess! Just stand back and take 10 shots or so. Whenever you hit the leather target, you get the smack and the target jumps. But it is not easy to tell when you have actually hit the dot. However, after your 10 shots (or whatever), just check the pocket to see how you did.
> 
> For me, this has been an interesting variant on just plunking away at a static target. And anything which adds interest, helps to keep me shooting.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Great idea and a neat setup for shooting at home. I'll shamelessly copy you


----------



## Charles

matthiasdaues said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working on some targets that are more fun to shoot, in part to alleviate the inevitable boredom that sets in. I will only describe one here, as it is very simple. I call it a pocket target. In part I got the inspiration from the discussions on the forum about shooting through the hole in a CD.
> 
> I have been shooting at tagets made from leather. They make a nice smack when hit, and jump around a bit. But they are basically indestructable. Some of them I made as a loop, which results in a target that is 2 layers thick ... I wanted to be able to just run a wire through the loop so the target would spin a bit when hit. One of the pieces I used had a metal snap in the middle, which I used as an aiming point. After a few shots, I knocked the snap off, but I kept shooting at the hole. When I went to look at my catch box, I noticed that some of the ammo had gone through the hole and was caught between the two layers of leather. AH HA! So here is my new target.
> 
> I have been collecting old leather clothes from second hand stores for several years. Womens skirts and pants often have very nice colors. I decided on red for the front of the target and black for the back. If you do not have black, you could easily use a permanent felt tip pen to dye the back part of the target.
> 
> I began by cutting out two squares of leather, in my case 3.5 inches (8.8 cm) per side. I found the center of the red piece and cut a hole about half an inch (13 mm) in diameter, as that is about the size of the hole in the middle of a CD. Here are the pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I used my trusty sewing machine and some good nylon carpet thread to sew the two together. I also punched a couple of holes in the corners so I could hang it. I left the top of the pouch open to make it easier to retrieve captured ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is hanging in my back stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In use, I aim for the black dot. If I hit the dot, the ball gets captured in the pocket. Here is a photo of success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is sort of like shooting for the hole in a CD, but without all the mess! Just stand back and take 10 shots or so. Whenever you hit the leather target, you get the smack and the target jumps. But it is not easy to tell when you have actually hit the dot. However, after your 10 shots (or whatever), just check the pocket to see how you did.
> 
> For me, this has been an interesting variant on just plunking away at a static target. And anything which adds interest, helps to keep me shooting.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea and a neat setup for shooting at home. I'll shamelessly copy you
Click to expand...

Just read through the thread. I made a few changes so that the ammo is not so easily knocked out of the pocket by subsequent shots. But it is a fun and challenging target ... I hope you enjoy it!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## matthiasdaues

Cheers from Cologne and thanks for inspiring me to another evening well spent with making something from scraps, errrr scratch.










I went to my leather tailor today and he gave me a great bag full of scraps and pieces. Since I'm an abysmally bad shooter you will notice that my target hole is double the size of yours. I laced it, though  - the dent at the bottom comes from a thin stick I inserted to keep the pouch open for catching.

Best, M.


----------



## Charles

Looks great! I am sure you will have fun with that ... and your shooting will improve. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

I'm looking for something to make that doesn't require me to go out in the cold garage shop. This looks like a good one. I have a couple garage sale purses that should work great.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Let the challenge who makes and shoots the smallest catchbox possible successfuly begin! xD

Count your records amd post them! How many consecutive shots can you fire into the mini catchbox and how small can you make the catchbox 

Very good idea Charles.


----------



## Charles

Thanks, JK! I never thought of it as a "mini-catchbox", but I suppose that is what it is!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JUSTJOB

Cool idea for a target! Glad I stumbled upon it.

Charles, thanks for sharing it, and I enjoy your video's a lot too!


----------



## Charles

JUSTJOB said:


> Cool idea for a target! Glad I stumbled upon it.
> 
> Charles, thanks for sharing it, and I enjoy your video's a lot too!


Thanks for the kind words. Enjoy that target ... be sure to read the whole thread. I found I had to make the target deeper to avoid knocking the balls out.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

Seeing your setup makes me want to shoot!


----------



## Charles

NaturalFork said:


> Seeing your setup makes me want to shoot!


Go for it, NF!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag

Fantastic idea, thank you so much for all of your ideas. I sure hope you make the next MWST. I thought sure people would check out your catchboxes. The honing out the stops on the PVC pipe is one of the best ideas ever. Like not seeing the forest for the trees, something d so simple people look right over it.


----------



## Charles

I am chuckling a bit. A young lad came over and took a shot ... hit that T joint and busted it!!! So I replaced it with a piece of aluminum flashing. Just cut a strip about 3 inches wide and 8 inches long ... can get the stuff super cheap at a building supply store is you cannot find some scrap somewhere. Then I bent it around the top cross bar. Put the leg between the two end pieces of the flashing and screwed them to the leg. Finally, I bent the end pieces around the sides of the leg and put in a couple of more screws. Kind of made an aluminum T. That withstands any errant shots very well. I suppose you could use the flat sides of a large tin instead of the aluminum flashing, but the aluminum is easy to work, and I had it on hand.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser

Hey Charles

Like the leather catch pouch thing you made...Where I a living there is no leather to but from any shops...yeah the local shoe repair shoe is a joke..The guy Thought I was goofy asking for any kind of scrap leather..even to use for pouches...said I have no scrap leather for any one....I just left didn't say a word..

so I guess i will have to look on Line for some scraps.....So I need to make a catch pouch to hone in on my shooting skills...more so with shooting BB'S

I figure 1 inch dia hole......so I will be a better shot with up grading to bigger ammo......Thanks for sharing Charles~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag

I put a piece of radiator hose that I split around mine, and tied it with cable ties. I like your idea, the hose still slips some. It's all fun with slingshots.


----------

